
Unblock US Netflix, absolutely free - pelim
https://tvunblock.com/
======
pmilot
Is it just me or the idea of trusting a random IP as your authoritative DNS
server sounds like a phenomenally bad idea in terms of security? At least,
when you pay for a service like UnblockUS, there's a contract and a certain
understanding of accountability, which you don't have here...

~~~
speps
Just use it on a "safe" device like a PS3 or something...

~~~
fuzzywalrus
Agreed, it'd be worth trying with a set-top box of some variety where almost
no data of consequence is being shared other than the aforementioned services
but I'd be too wary of phishing for anything other than the most minimal of
usage.

------
earlz
This sounds like a good way to quickly get sued, regardless of legality (we
all know that doesn't really matter anyway when it comes to hollywood)

~~~
dozzie
What I wonder is how users pay for it, if not with cash? Because there's no
such thing like free bandwidth for video streaming.

~~~
pelim
[https://tvunblock.com/donate/](https://tvunblock.com/donate/)

~~~
dozzie
Of course, this makes senese. Thank you.

